# Pike fishing



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Leave some pike for me this weekend Adam. I want to see if I can get one bigger than the 34" that I got last year.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

So, went to the spot where I had an epic day a few weeks back with zero results. Gave it a good half hour before I decided to move on. I got to one of my oldest most reliable holes at 5:10 PM and managed 6 Pike in an hour and 20 minutes. The biggest was 28" with the smallest at 22". All were fat and caught on left over dead Suckers I bought last week. Hope it rains tomorrow, looks like Thursday will be my next time out. Bunch of new faces in some spots Donnie, so if you don't hit them like usual, its not because of me. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nope its because of you giving up all the valuable info Adam. I'll have to find some harder to reach holes then.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Never the really good ones. I've got some nobody can get to.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

This river ain't big enough for the both of us.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Ddog0587 said:


> This river ain't big enough for the both of us.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


While you guys are fight I'll be fishing your spots.lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a fishermen not a fighter, lol. Did some jigging today after work. All Suckers. 5 in all. That's not what I was going for though. 4 were right in the lip. One was on the side, thought I had a dam steelhead the that fish fought. Was fishing a very deep hole. River is too clear, where is all this rain I been hearing about?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Pikewhisperer said:


> I'm a fishermen not a fighter, lol. Did some jigging today after work. All Suckers. 5 in all. That's not what I was going for though. 4 were right in the lip. One was on the side, thought I had a dam steelhead the that fish fought. Was fishing a very deep hole. River is too clear, where is all this rain I been hearing about?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I got on my hands and knees and worked up to the edge of the bank to fish some of the holes they are so clear. It was working for me last day out.Count down to my next day off so I can go fish again not sure if I am going to chase pike, jig walleye or cast plastics to convicts yet.:chillin:


----------



## nismo240 (Jan 24, 2006)

hit the clinton today sterling heights area got 6 suckers from sportsman direct only needed 1 for 2 pike toobad they were under 24 inches but still fun catching them


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was just wondering how do you guys fish with suckers throw them in a hole and keep line taught with current and do pike run up by yates thats where I normally fish but I'm a steelheader and would be cool to just have a line out while float fishing some holes

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Pike usually hang out in slack water. I've seen and caught pike down by Yates but its pretty rare. You usually find them farther downstream.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Right on I was just wondering if it was worth my time to take and extra pole besides my center pin

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jefferson846 (Feb 4, 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

This is the lure I am throwing at the pike on the Rasin River sometime this weekend. Any body try pike yet on the Rasin?


----------



## Jefferson846 (Feb 4, 2012)

Jefferson846 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> This is the lure I am throwing at the pike on the Rasin River sometime this weekend. Any body try pike yet on the Rasin?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

If your up in the river above the 1st dam try some swim-baits and as the water warms move to soft plastics and hard jerkbaits.


----------

